# JTextField auf 3 Stellen begrenzen



## Sportfreund (4. Jan 2008)

Kann ich die Eingabe in einem JTextField auf 3 Zeichen begrenzen? Wenn ja wie mach ich das am besten?
In einem JTextField kann ich Zeichen und numerische Werte eingeben. Wie implementiere ich es, wenn ich dem Benutzer nur die Eingabe von numerischen Zeichen gestatten will?


----------



## Verjigorm (4. Jan 2008)

edit: falscher Link *such*
edit2: da war ich zu langsam, da gibts sogar ein fertiges beispiel


----------



## André Uhres (4. Jan 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=272468#272468
(In den FAQ unter "JTextField: Dokumentarten" findest du weitere Dokumentarten)


----------

